# Brazil visa question



## pianowoman

I have been living in Brazil for more than a decade and have decided to return to the USA (my home country). My Brazilian permanent visa has expired. If I buy a one-way ticket, will I have trouble leaving the country because of my illegal status?


----------



## debzor

You should not have any problems leaving Brazil, as they would seek to deport you anyway, but you will have problems if you ever wanted to return!


----------



## Murray1930

I agree I don't think you will have a problem leaving Brazil. But you will have problems if you want to return.


----------

